# So die ersten neuen Pflanzen



## Steppenwolf23 (2. Juni 2012)

Also über meine Filterung haben wir ja schon gesprochen und das Thema Pflanzen sind wir auch schon angegangen, hier möchte ich es ausführlich behandel 

Wie der zufall es wollte bin ich grade beim Einkaufen ( im Aldi) auf Wasserpflanzen gestoßen. Und ich sage wie es ist, ich habe auf gut glück einfach mal welche mitgenommen 

Es sind:

2 __ Kalmus (grün)
2 __ Hechtkraut (Rosa)
1 Seerose (weiß) (wollte meine frau unbedingt)
3 Blumenbinsen (Rosa)

Werde mich nun dran machen sie ein zu setzen. 

Und nun feuer frei und steinigt mich 2 oder darf man das schon mal einen guten anfang nennen. Bin aber weiterhin auf der suche nach __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest


----------



## katja (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

nette pflänzchen, ob sie was werden?  aber vergiss nicht, die erde gut abzuspülen!!


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

hehe ja da bin ich auch gespannt, kein plan ob die was taugen. lass ich mich mal überraschen. Hab nur den lehmanteil mit sandgemischt, hoffe das ich das richtig verstanden habe ^^. 
Aber ich denk mal das die erst nächstes jahr richtig kommen. Es sind nur die knollen, aber wie gesagt gedult ist ja das A und O im Teichhobby.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*



Steppenwolf23 schrieb:


> ... hoffe das ich das richtig verstanden habe ^^.



Das hast Du vollkommen richtig verstanden 



Steppenwolf23 schrieb:


> ...gedult ist ja das A und O im Teichhobby.



Wow ... und das auch ...


----------



## jule43 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Hallo Steppenwolf,
ich habe mir im letzten Jahr auch Tannenwedel, __ Blumenbinse und __ Hechtkraut gekauft. Alles hat den Winter gut überstanden und ist gut angewachsen. Geblüht haben das Hechtkraut und die Blumenbinse auch noch im vergangenen Jahr. Denke bitte daran, dass das Hechtkraut etwas kälteempfindlich ist, d.h. die Wurzeln sollten nicht einfrieren. Also entsprechend tief reinsetzen (mind. 20 cm.) Dann wirst Du auch im nächsten Jahr noch deine Freude an den Pflanzen haben.
Viel Spass beim Pflanzen !!!


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Das hast Du vollkommen richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... und das auch ...



hehe jaaaaaaaaa nach einem Tag hier im Forum hab ich schon was gelernt  Ihr seid Top



> Denke bitte daran, dass das __ Hechtkraut etwas kälteempfindlich ist, d.h. die Wurzeln sollten nicht einfrieren. Also entsprechend tief reinsetzen (mind. 20 cm.)



Ja das habe ich berücksichtigt. 

Aber das beste ist ja jetzt renn ich jede halbe stunde zum Teich als ob die pflanzen so schnell wachsen  meine Frau dreht schon am rad


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*



Steppenwolf23 schrieb:


> Aber das beste ist ja jetzt renn ich jede halbe stunde zum Teich als ob die pflanzen so schnell wachsen  meine Frau dreht schon am rad



Das kann ich sehr, sehr gut verstehen...meine Nachbarn wundern sich auch, was ich immer im Teich zu gucken habe


----------



## Boxerfan (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Und ich dachte, ich wäre der Einzige der laufend die Runde um den Teich dreht


----------



## Kama (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Meine Nachbarn denken wahrscheinlich schon, ich hab nen Knall, wenn ich mit mit meinen Untermietern spreche oder mit der __ Nase mal wieder fast irgendwo drinhänge, mit dem Tele irgendwelche Verrenkungen mache oder einfach x-Mal am Tag drum herum schleiche. Könnte sich ja was getan haben.

Sollen sie.


----------



## Connemara (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Meine Nachbarn denken immer, dass mein Teichlein gaaaanz viel Arbeit macht, weil ich immer irgendwie dran herumwurschtel....dabei macht das einfach nur Spaß und ich KANN nicht anders ....ich finde es aber auch sehr gut zu wissen, dass man mit dieser "Macke" nicht alleine ist


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Hallo und guten Morgen,
also ich hab mir auch die Pflanzen vom Aldi gekauft. Sie sind wurzelnackt verpackt, mit Düngekegel und extra Substrat aus Ton zum anpflanzen incl. Pflanzkorb.Ich muss sagen, egal wie klein die Pflanzen waren, die sind super angewachsen. Teichbilder aktuell vom Mai sind in meinem Album. Ich bin zufrieden. Wenn Sie jetzt auch noch den nächsten Winter überleben, dann bin ich glücklich. 
Teich gucken ist bei mir auch jeden Tag angesagt. Mein Mann sagt ich kenne jeden Fisch beim Vornamen . Ich muss auch jeden Tag um unseren Teich schleichen und mir alles genau anschauen, egal ob Teichbewohner oder Pflanzen 
Viel Spaß mit deinen Pflänzchen und beim Teichgucken
Sandra


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

@ Sandra1976

Also wen meine Pflanzen so angehen wie deine bin ich voll zufrieden, dann hat sich die anschafung gelohnt. 

Den Drachen würd ich auch gerne haben  Stand schon so oft im Laden davor, aber für meinen Teich ist er leider zu groß und kleiner hab ich den noch nicht gefunden. Aber der Vogel fühlt sich auch bei mir wohl


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Hallo Steppenwolf,
ja ich steh auf "Haus"Drachen. Ich kann an keinem vorbeigehen und nicht vielleicht doch noch einen mitnehmen. Aber da wir mit Garten- und Teichgestaltung soweit fertig sind, passt jetzt keiner mehr rein. 
Was mir jetzt allerdings Sorgen macht, ist dass man wohl das __ Hechtkraut tiefer setzen sollte damit es nicht einfriert. Ich hoffe das reicht bei mir. Es sind wohl bei mir nicht überall 20 cm. Aber die Wurzeln sind schon abartig ausgetrieben und die wären dann wohl tiefer als 20 cm. Ob das reicht sehe ich dann im nächsten Frühjahr
Gruß Sandra


----------



## MadDog (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
dann fühle ich mich ja bestens in Eurer Gesellschaft aufgehoben. Ich bin auch so ein Wahnsinniger der bei jedem Wetter zum Teich rennt und nachschaut ob alles in Ordnung ist. Sind noch alle Fischlein da, geht es allen gut, welche Pflanzen blühen, wieviele Seerosenknospen, bzw. Blüten sind draußen.
Es ist das erste was ich morgens um 7.00 Uhr mache, noch bevor ich zur Arbeit fahre.
Mit meiner Rennerei habe ich sogar meinen Nachbarn angesteckt. Der rennt auch mehrmals zur Gartengrenze und guckt nach meinem Teich ( er hat keinen ).
Vorallem ist er immer von meinen Kaulquappen und Fröschen begeistert.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

unser __ Hechtkraut hab ich in Körbe gepflanzt, weil wir keine passende Wasserzone für den Winter haben, in den Körben wirds dann im Keller überwintern


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Also das mit der Wassertiefe sollte bei mir passen. Aber gut am ende werd ich es nach dem winter wissen. Aber denk ich jetzt lieber erst mal an den Sommer (der nicht so recht will) als wie schon an den Wiinter ^^ (Was nicht heißt das man in seinen Planung den winter nicht berücksichtigen sollte^^)

Aber jetzt ist eh erst mal eine zwangspause für den teich angesetzt. Technik passt soweit Pflanzen nur noch kleine detais. Drum herum bleibt es auch erst mal so. Ja ich mag es eher schlicht bis Künstlich Wobei mir Naturteiche auch gefallen.

Aber als  nächstes ist jetzt der Außenbereich für die beiden __ Schildkröten meiner Frau dran.
250 l becken wird im laufe der Woche wen nicht schon morgen geholt und dann gehts ans Bauen ^^
Ok Wird aber nur ein kleiner bereich Wasserzone und Landzone wo sie den Sommer verbrringen werden. Ich staune ja immer wieder dadrüber wie diese gmütlich sinnig lebenden Wesen klettern können. Also muss ein Sonnendeck her welches sie dann erklimmen können 


P.s. gleich wieder zündstoff für ein neuen tread^^


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

So hier mal ein kleines Update der (ALDI)Pflanzen. Muss sagen sie sind doch recht gut angegangen. Nur die Seerosen wollen noch nicht so recht nach Oben. (Habe vorgestern die foto´s gemacht) Heute rägte sich jedoch ein Blatt an die Wasseroberfläche ^^

Naja etwas Sommer werden wir ja noch hoffentlich haben zum wachsen ^^

Schöne grüße und schönnen Sonntagabend an alle noch


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

schön zu lesen, daß Ihr auch alle ständig um Euren Teich rennt. Manchmal zweifle ich nämlich schon daran, ob sich das bei mir noch in "normalen" Grenzen hält 
nur auf der Terrasse sitzen ohne den Teich im Blick - geht nicht.
Sich mit jemandem unterhalten ohne dauernd wegzusehen - unhöflich - aber, Gewässer muß beobachtet werden.
Buch lesen ohne alle halbe Seite aufzuschauen - nene, man könnte ja was verpassen.
Einen an der Klatsche   ? Süchtig ? Zwangsneurose ? Ersatzbefriedigung ? 

Nene, es ist einfach nur schön, spannend, interessant....und.... es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich ständig Etwas verändert, Etwas passiert, oder man findet was zu tun.

Weiterhin viel Spass und viele schöne Stunden.

( P.S. Beim vielen "Umrunden" das Essen nicht vergessen und vor dem Schlafengehen die Gummistiefel ausziehen)


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

Oh ja. Manche sagen, ey du warst vor 10 min. am teich nun bleib sitzen ^^ Aber in 10 min. kann viel passieren.
Ein Tag nachdem ich die Foto´s gemacht habe, und die Seerose nicht mal annähernd daran gedacht hat an die Oberfläche zu wachsen, ist sie nun mit dem ersten Blatt oben ;-) 
Es gibt jeden tag was Neues zu entdecken. mal mehr mal weniger. Mal gut mal schlecht.
Wobei mir da grade was einfält. 
Was kann ich gegen Rauppen tun ? Die fressen mir seid Tagen die Blätter weg und das ehr als fleisig.


----------



## lotta (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

guten morgen, an alle teichverrückten 
schön , endlich mal zu lesen, dass es noch mehr so bekloppte gibt, wie mich. grins
kann auch kaum davon lassen, immer genau gucken, auf den knien, ein bisschen was hier und da wursteln... und 
natürlich immer mal die hand rein, n bisschen fische kraulen, angestubst werden... jeden beim namen ansprechen, gucken ob alle da sind und es ihnen gut geht....
was für ein schööööööönes hobby, aber ein bischen gaga sind wir wohl alle 
aber toll isses 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: So die ersten neuen Pflanzen*

So kleines Update. Nachdem ich die Seerose ungesetzt habe (etwas geringere tiefe) geht sie wie verrückt an, in den letzten Tagen sind 4 Blätter förmlich an die Oberfläche geschoßen. Auch der rest der Aldipflanzen kommt recht gut.
Mal sehen ob´s dieses jahr doch noch die ersten Blüten gibt. ^^


----------

